
Show HN: Chatlet – Simple Video Chat - fynyky
https://chatlet.com/
======
fynyky
This is a side project I've been working on for a while. Basically I got tired
of the whole "do you have skype?", "Are you ready to call?", "Okay calling
now" dance every time you had to do a video call with someone. Started
building this thing for my friends and I to use while gaming and just built on
it from there.

Finally got to a stage where I decided to share this publicly. Would love to
get some feedback and hear what you guys think

------
snowpanda
Is this yours? Looks promising. What's your privacy policy?

~~~
fynyky
Yeah it's a personal project I've been working on for a while. All data is
peer-to-peer and encrypted so there's no data for servers to store. Haven't
figured out how to write a proper privacy policy yet

~~~
ko3us
Really cool. Is it open source?

------
cvaidya1986
Cool! What’s the stack ?

~~~
fynyky
Pretty simple actually. Just running express with socket.io on heroku. Using
redis to enable socket.io cross-server messaging.

Client side the core engine is built on webrtc. Not using any major client
side frameworks.

~~~
cvaidya1986
Cool! How did you get it working on Safari iOS?

~~~
fynyky
Works fine with iOS 11 and above it seems. Older versions of iOS just died
when trying any webrtc stuff. Takes a little bit of fiddling with media
constraints but nothing too hard

------
bbsaur_w
Pretty neat.

